# haha...my toilet clogged from my big goldfish



## jayc

hey guys not sure if this is in the right section but my goldfish died and i thought it was small enough to flush down the toilet. I guess I was wrong lol. My toilet is still flushing but water goes down really really slow. Anyone have advice on ways to fix this with household ingrediants? btw, i tried plunger and snake.


----------



## target

Lol, I did the same thing when I flushed a discus that died when I first had them. Completely plugged my toilet. I had to use a bowl auger to get it running again. I don't know of any chemicals that would work.


----------



## jayc

Ya. I used the auger. I just wrote snake lol. The one I had says not intended for toilets. Wanted to make some crazy made scientist stuff to burn that down!!!


----------



## Dietmar

I just bury the dead under my favorite shrub at the time. Recycle


----------



## jayc

thats what i usually do but i got lazy haha. but anybody got any tips. it will not be a pretty site if someone forgets and takes a #2 there


----------



## neven

Dietmar said:


> I just bury the dead under my favorite shrub at the time. Recycle


a treat for the neighbourhood cat


----------



## jayc

these are all great ideas for the next time i have a dead fish(hope that doesn't happen lol) but any solution for now


----------



## Victor

I once flushed a bag of purigen down my toilet by accident when I was pouring dirty water into the toilet from a bucket and I didn't know the bag of purigen was in there. 

It was VERY VERY difficult to get it out. I ended up having to take the toilet out and used a auger from the bottom of the toilet with little success. I ended up taking the tank off the bowl and shaking the bowl upside down like a mad man until it came back out lol. It was quite the experience


----------



## April

3 days and all will be fixed. NA told me thatTAKES 3 days to disintegrate. She told me that when I flushed a young skinny koi..it wasn't skinny enough lol as she said. 3 days and fixed.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275002,-122.835518


----------



## jayc

so you mean just wait it out? the fish has quite a bit of meat on it.


----------



## Victor

jayc said:


> so you mean just wait it out? the fish has quite a bit of meat on it.


You could definitely wait it out, but the timeframe can definitely vary


----------



## Dietmar

neven said:


> a treat for the neighbourhood cat


lol 
I know what you are thinking, but it hasn't happened yet, a foot deep, none of the fish touches the shovel or sides of the hole, backfill and tamp down. 30+ years,,, touch wood


----------



## gklaw

No #2 for 3 days :lol: I was going to suggest that. You could throw some Draino into it - pretty nasty stuff though.


----------



## Athomedad

Always easier to pull it out than push it through. There is a 'P' trap on the other side of the hole. Try and hook it and pull it back It will be within 2-3 inches of the main drain. 

Don't use draino. That crap will eat away any seals.


----------



## cdsgo1974

*three things:*
1) Chopsticks
2) Soy Sauce
3) Wasabi


----------



## jayc

haha sounds good. i'll do that next time


----------



## effox

A disposable air ram might work, how effectively I really don't know. But it might be an idea in a few days after it turns to mush if it's not limp enough to flush after decomposition with the water and ammonia.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Use another toilet (if you have one), place a huge sign saying don't use over this toilet, and let nature take its course.

You could pour boiling hot water to help speed up the decomposition process since the toilet water is probably really cold nowadays.


----------



## Victor

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Use another toilet (if you have one), place a huge sign saying don't use over this toilet, and let nature take its course.
> 
> You could pour boiling hot water to help speed up the decomposition process since the toilet water is probably really cold nowadays.


That's a good idea. I agree, pour hot water in


----------



## cdsgo1974

Try this


----------



## onefishtwofish

oh sure.............................. blame it on a big goldfish................


----------



## Adz1

i did this with an Oscar once and by the end of the first week i could not even enter the bathroom for the smell...
I ended up replacing the seal and remove the toilet from the floor.


----------

